# HK Film stars



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2008)

I was looking at the post about Gordon Liu (Liu Chia Liang) and it got me thinking about what did some of these guys that we have seen in Kung Fu Theater Movies actually train. So far I have learned that it is not as easy as I thought to find that stuff out but I did find this site Hong Kong cinemagic and it does have biographies of some of the start of Hong Kong films

But here is a partial list 

Gordon Liu (Liu Chia Liang,) Hung ga but he is also known for using untold animal forms

Bolo Yeung  various styles

Bruce Lee - Wing Chun - JKD (obviously)

Chen Kuan Tai  Monkey fist

Chiang Sheng - opera school 

David Chiang - Opera training 

Jackie Chan - opera school 

Jet Li - Beijing Martial Arts Academy 

Just thought I would post this in case anyone else was interested.


----------

